# Trademe Electric Forklift $600 - Christchurch



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Just as the title says. Stumbled across this on Trademe:

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Business-f...Engines-motors/Electric/auction-258905295.htm

Thought someone here might be interested.

Sam.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I would expect this reach truck to have too small a motor for a car,
I think it is a 3 wheeler, the motor may be OK for a small vehicle but it may be in a massive housing making it a bit heavy
(in a 3 wheeler the motor has the wheel on its nose and the motor casing is steered)

The motor looks good in the picture but a reach truck is slower than a fork lift and would not need as much power


----------



## rwt33 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice find Sam!
Like yourself I have no doubt that motor could be useful for an EV project for someone with a bit of know-how


----------

